# Iowa, Field & Target tournaments 2015



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

May & June I have information on I will update by mid June for July, Aug. I hope this helps some looking for other than 3-ds. I have just 3-Ds on it's own thread.

1-Davenport Valley Archers outdoor range at Long Grove. 1-May 10th 600 round 9am start 2-JUNE 6th Q.C. Senior Olympic 900, 9am start 3-JUNE 28th Field 9am start

2-Waltonian Archers, Toddville just N. of Cedar Rapids. 1-May 17th Field 2-***JUNE 7th STATE TARGET CHAMPIONSHIP 9am start. 3-June 27th Field 9am

3-Dyersville Sportsman Club west of Dubuque June 28th Field

4-Midwest NFAA Field Sectionals June 27/28 Rapid Archery, Andover, Mn. (651-462-1966 for added information)


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Tomorrow Sunday June 7th. Waltonian Archers, Toddville, Ia. just N. of Cedar Rapids. State Archery 600 Championships. 9am Start. Registration closes at 8:30am


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey, mowing the target range is stripes is such a COOL idea. Maybe cut down on the number of people shooting the wrong target?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Check post #1 for June shoots.
Iowa State Field Championship July 5th Dyersville just west of Dubuque.. 9am shotgun start


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

June 27th Sat. Waltonian Archers, Toddville just N of Cedar Rapids 28 field 9am start 2-Sunday June 28th, Davenport Valley Archers range at Long Grove Field 9am start.

Iowa State Field Championships July 5th 9am start Dyersville Sportsman Club west of Dubuque.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Davenport Valley Archers had a decent turn out today & a good day of shooting was enjoyed by those attending. Hope we see you all at the Iowa State Field Championships at Dyersville Sportsman club (west of Dubuque) July 5th 9am start.


----------



## juststartin08 (Jun 20, 2008)

This was the first time me and my son shot a field event. We Both had a blast. Already planning on going to the next one. Didn't even see you snapping pictures.


----------

